# Ho much does a 15 inch wheel weigh?



## Graham_666 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi....
We are new to this but have recently acquired a van with steel 15 inch wheels on a Ducato base

My question is ....how much do the rims weigh and how much to Alloy wheels weigh?

I am concerned about payload particularly...

Thanks


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

Can't answer your specific question but this may give some idea.

Had my 16" steel Hymer Ducato chassis wheels off to repaint recently and weighed them complete with tyres. 30Kg each.

Brian


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I think you'll find that there is very little difference in weight between steel and aluminium alloy wheels.
The expensive lightweight ones are made from magnesium and are used for competition cars.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

I'mpretty sure wheel and tyre is about 26kg


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I changed my steels for alloys and the weight difference was about 5kgs per wheel.

Mike


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you are THAT close to your max weight you are looking at the minimal difference between steel and alloy wheels then you need to look closely at what else you are carrying. The difference would only seem to equate to about 30 litres of fuel or half an average adult!!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Drop 5 litres of water instead x 4 = 20kg :wink: 

tony


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I couldn't find the weights of Fiat wheels I did find the following:-

The Chrysler PT Cruiser uses a 15 x 6 wheel that in steel weighs 17.0 lbs. while their aluminum counterpart is 16.9 lbs.
The 16 x 6.5 base steel wheel for the GM Cobalt/Ion is 19.2 lbs. while the aluminum counterpart is 18.9 lbs.
The 16 x 6.5 steel wheel for the Chevy Malibu weighs 19.2 lbs. while the aluminum counterpart weights 18.9 lbs.
The 16 x 6.5 steel wheel for the Renault Megane weighs 15.9 lbs., while the aluminum counterpart weighs between 16.5 and 17.6 lbs.

I didn't spend long looking though.


----------



## Graham_666 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Thanks everyone....very helpful*

Thanks to all for very helpful information....
We are not that close on weight but I am watching very carefully what we put in. It would be easy to get carried away.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Drop 5 litres of water instead x 4 = 20kg :wink:
> 
> tony


I litre of water = 1 kilo, to save 20kg 20 ltrs would need to be dropped :!: :wink:
Did you mean drop the 5 ltrs 4 times, but why not do it all at once :lol:

Oh, I'll go back to my shed now


----------

